# 12/240 Volt Compressor Fridge Recommendations.



## Mtbcol (Jun 9, 2021)

Hello all 

Currently on a campsite in North Wales , which is brilliant but have realised we need a proper fridge rather than trekking down the field in the rain to collect our sausages, milk, beer etc. We are currently slowly converting our Transit so only have one leisure battery and no solar panels.
Could we get some ideas of a fridge as per post title, that we could run with our current set up ( I would be able to run the van as required to top up our leisure battery) until we have purchased a second battery and solar panel/s, preferably without breaking the bank, but that would suit our needs 
Thanks in anticipation
Colin.


----------



## mark61 (Jun 9, 2021)

Might be worth checking out the chest fridges. I'm convinced they use a lot less power simply because all the cold doesn't fall out every time you open the door. Savings will depend how often it's opened. Bit more of a pain to use, but fine once used to top loader. 
Engels are probably top of the list but plenty of others ie, Dometic/Waeco, ARB are all good too. 

Probably still have to run motor after a day or two stopped though.


----------



## Mtbcol (Jun 9, 2021)

Hi


mark61 said:


> Might be worth checking out the chest fridges. I'm convinced they use a lot less power simply because all the cold doesn't fall out every time you open the door. Savings will depend how often it's opened. Bit more of a pain to use, but fine once used to top loader.
> Engels are probably top of the list but plenty of others ie, Dometic/Waeco, ARB are all good too.
> 
> Probably still have to run motor after a day or two stopped though.





mark61 said:


> Might be worth checking out the chest fridges. I'm convinced they use a lot less power simply because all the cold doesn't fall out every time you open the door. Savings will depend how often it's opened. Bit more of a pain to use, but fine once used to top loader.
> Engels are probably top of the list but plenty of others ie, Dometic/Waeco, ARB are all good too.
> 
> Probably still have to run motor after a day or two stopped though.


Hi mark 
Thank you, I'd be happy with a chest type, but the boss (who paid for the van) says it needs to look like a fridge and doesn't want to have to go sorting through it every time she wants something, as it will always be  at the bottom . Any way, that'll give me something to go on, any idea what size solar panel we'll need eventually to run this and probably a diesel heater much later on in the conversion? 
Thanks again.
Colin.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 9, 2021)

I ran a domestic fridge for years, before going solar.  A 200Ah Battery and inverter would do two days in the summer before charging.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 9, 2021)

Im running a table top fridge with a soft start smart inverter, 2 days on 2 90ah batts, but you will have to drive at least 49 miles to recharge, dont run an engine static as it will glass the bores and start using oil, i have 200w of solar but only good in summer.


----------



## mblinko (Jun 9, 2021)

National Luna are up there with chest fridges.  We have a 52 litre weekender.  Great bit of kit.  Quiet, efficient and can be a freezer too.  That said, bigger ones have separate small freezer sections.  They are pricey though.


----------



## wildebus (Jun 9, 2021)

I have used both fridge door style and top loaders and whilst the top loader/chest style is more efficient, the conventional fridge door way wins for me if the layout allows it.  The convenience factor cannot be over looked.   (but having said that, for a FREEZER, the chest works very well).


----------



## The Raptor (Jun 9, 2021)

We bought a Dometic CK40D last year as we needed a freezer box while travelling for 2 weeks without hookup. It performed perfectly at -20°C using our inverter. Now it’s summer we use it at 0°C for beer and wine on short trips. Fully recommended by use 
Dometic CK40D


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 9, 2021)

Apart from cool drinks and milk for tea and coffee i just pop in to shops at a garage and buy fresh.


----------



## mark61 (Jun 9, 2021)

Mtbcol said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I'd never say the top loaders are more convenient than front doors, even when packed well.
Of the front door fridges I've had a Waeco (CR80 I think it might have been) and in another van a Webasto. Both worked well, couldn't choose one over the other.
Might try the draw type on next van.


----------



## 1 Cup (Jun 9, 2021)

Jacsons at ellsmirport  . But gas for you I think , well untill electric update solar and battery just for fridge .
I've just got 12 v 70ltr from them and showrooms open .


----------



## Mtbcol (Jun 9, 2021)

Thanks all, sorry for the late reply was cooking toad in the hole, with carrots and onion gravy in the Ridgemonkey. Well that's certainly given me some ideas.

trevskoda, I didn't know that about just running the engine on idle  hope I haven't done any damage already. So looks like we would probably be alright wildcamping as we would only be in one spot for a night at a time then move on which would charge the battery/s but would be no good on a campsite for a few nights unless we had ehu or drove off site for several miles every couple of days.


----------



## Craster van kippers (Jun 10, 2021)

far be it for me to post my own video. I’m now three seasons into using this setup. With only 200w panel we ran this fridge Tuesday to Monday at campervan show Stratford. Never ran the engine.
200w solar 240ah agm.
when we left batteries were at 78%
we also did a follow up vid in Italy at plus 30degrees. you Could buy a fridge, solar and extra battery cheaper than cost of motorhome fridge.
regards
k


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 10, 2021)

Craster van kippers said:


> far be it for me to post my own video. I’m now three seasons into using this setup. With only 200w panel we ran this fridge Tuesday to Monday at campervan show Stratford. Never ran the engine.
> 200w solar 240ah agm.
> when we left batteries were at 78%
> we also did a follow up vid in Italy at plus 30degrees. you Could buy a fridge, solar and extra battery cheaper than cost of motorhome fridge.
> ...


This is old hat, I've been doing this for over ten years now.  A few others on here have been doing so too.


----------



## Craster van kippers (Jun 10, 2021)

I know it’s not cutting edge. I posted as a option to be considered. Show me a link to your video cos I’d love to see your take on it.
thanks


----------



## wildebus (Jun 10, 2021)

Craster van kippers said:


> I know it’s not cutting edge. I posted as a option to be considered. Show me a link to your video cos I’d love to see your take on it.
> thanks


Watched the first minute or so and then bookmarked for later viewing as going out shortly and don't want to rush the viewing , but I am liking the presentation style  


I am convinced that Electric Compressor Fridges are the way to go without a doubt.  
I have a 3-Way in my Motorhome and it has been on for nearly 24 hours now with a constant draw of 200+W - that is coming upto 5kW in a day!  terribly inefficient compared to Compressor Fridges and why I only switch it on when I know I am going out in the van.  Once it is down to temp it does go on and off - around 50% duty cycle - but takes an age to get down to temp though.

In the Campervan I had a 240V Domestic Compressor Fridge - it would have cost to buy  (or replace if that comes up) around 1/10th the price of the regular price of the 3-way. It drew an average of 50W when running, and it was only running around 1/4 or so of the time once down to temperature (that only took a few hours and only drew 50Wh/Hour when it was doing so.   

The Compressor fridge used so little power I just left it on all the time so it would be always ready - over 2 years switched on 24/7 until lockdown last year when it seemed pointless to leave it on.

Given the cost of 12V vs 240V fridges, for a Conversion where you choose the precise layout you want, 240V is (IMO) totally the way to go.   Yes, extra cost of Inverter is there, but that can be used for other purposes as well and the cost even with that is still a lot less than a 12V option of the same efficiency.

If I need/decide to change the 3-way in the Motorhome, it will be for a Compressor Fridge, and quite probably for a 12V one despite the extra cost because Motorhome fridges are weird sizes and I would want to suit the hole left, but in a conversion, go domestic


----------



## Mtbcol (Jun 10, 2021)

Craster van kippers said:


> far be it for me to post my own video. I’m now three seasons into using this setup. With only 200w panel we ran this fridge Tuesday to Monday at campervan show Stratford. Never ran the engine.
> 200w solar 240ah agm.
> when we left batteries were at 78%
> we also did a follow up vid in Italy at plus 30degrees. you Could buy a fridge, solar and extra battery cheaper than cost of motorhome fridge.
> ...


Thank you caster!
This looks exactly what we need, and will go for. So just to recap, we will need another leisure battery, 1000w inverter, low energy rating domestic fridge, and eventually a solar panel to keep it topped up in the summer.....and an auto electrician to wire it up!

Just another thing I thought of, would you still be able to use the fridge on a campsite using ehu, so effectively you had on and off grid usage?
Thanks 
Colin


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 10, 2021)

Craster van kippers said:


> I know it’s not cutting edge. I posted as a option to be considered. Show me a link to your video cos I’d love to see your take on it.
> thanks


Sorry I'm not into seeking adoration, life is better if you can go unnoticed.  Just here to help and smile.


----------



## Craster van kippers (Jun 10, 2021)

im not worthy of adoration, have you seen my mug.
why didn’t you use your time here to suggest your ”old hat” knowledge to help the original poster. That’s my only motive, to offer a possible option.
taking your “old hat”comments in a positive way, I will see it as an endorsement that my suggestion has value. Have a good day, no hard feeling, life’s too short.
if in future I try to help answer a question, please direct your efforts to adding to that help rather than having a swipe at me or anyone else.


----------



## Craster van kippers (Jun 10, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Watched the first minute or so and then bookmarked for later viewing as going out shortly and don't want to rush the viewing , but I am liking the presentation style
> 
> 
> I am convinced that Electric Compressor Fridges are the way to go without a doubt.
> ...


i run it on a £30 cheapo inverter. To be honest I didn’t expect it to last but touch wood it’s still going. Draws just above 6 amps once compressor is running.


----------



## Mtbcol (Jun 10, 2021)

Hi 


Craster van kippers said:


> im not worthy of adoration, have you seen my mug.
> why didn’t you use your time here to suggest your ”old hat” knowledge to help the original poster. That’s my only motive, to offer a possible option.
> taking your “old hat”comments in a positive way, I will see it as an endorsement that my suggestion has value. Have a good day, no hard feeling, life’s too short.
> if in future I try to help answer a question, please direct your efforts to adding to that help rather than having a swipe at me or anyone else.


Hi Craster 
Please pay no attention to others negative comments, you replied to my post and the advice you gave was most welcome and the route we will be going down.
I'll pm you later if you don't mind, to ask for more details if your instal and parts used etc. Many thanks.
Colin.


----------



## wildebus (Jun 10, 2021)

Craster van kippers said:


> i run it on a £30 cheapo inverter. To be honest I didn’t expect it to last but touch wood it’s still going. Draws just above 6 amps once compressor is running.


6A is a little more than I would have expected TBH but still managable if the duty cycle is ok.
I am wary of using a cheapo inverter for something I would want running non-stop 24/7 and unattended most of the time.   I am maybe too cautious but everyone has their own ways and thoughts.

@Mtbcol - This is the fridge I fitted in my Campervan and found it excellent - it is rated at 84KW/Annun and I don't think I have seen a Fridge with a lower quoted power use (and I have checked the usage and the number quoted is spot on).  I paid £180 and I see it is currently £150. Pretty good price there.   I actually bought a spare one when I found it on offer in case the original failed but it never did, so have that fridge for sale, still in its original packaging and selling for £99.99 (on a pickup basis)
You could run it on Hookup if you installed a Transfer Switch (so allowing you to run off either Inverter or EHU) or you physically moved the fridge plug from an inverter outlet to mains outlet.


----------



## Mtbcol (Jun 10, 2021)

wildebus said:


> 6A is a little more than I would have expected TBH but still managable if the duty cycle is ok.
> I am wary of using a cheapo inverter for something I would want running non-stop 24/7 and unattended most of the time.   I am maybe too cautious but everyone has their own ways and thoughts.
> 
> @Mtbcol - This is the fridge I fitted in my Campervan and found it excellent - it is rated at 84KW/Annun and I don't think I have seen a Fridge with a lower quoted power use (and I have checked the usage and the number quoted is spot on).  I paid £180 and I see it is currently £150. Pretty good price there.   I actually bought a spare one when I found it on offer in case the original failed but it never did, so have that fridge for sale, still in its original packaging and selling for £99.99 (on a pickup basis)
> You could run it on Hookup if you installed a Transfer Switch (so allowing you to run off either Inverter or EHU) or you physically moved the fridge plug from an inverter outlet to mains outlet.


Hi wildebus 
Was there supposed to be a link to your fridge, or a picture? And is it a compressor fridge? The boss (she who financed our van) is very interested. Could you send the dimensions and the where you live. pm is fine if you don't want to divulge this to all and sundry
Colin.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 10, 2021)

I have a Vitrifrigo 60 litre 12V compressor fridge.

It is by far the best I have ever had, and believe me over the years I have had a lot! Extremely economical to run, you just have to make sure you keep it turned down so as not to freeze everything.

I wouldn't even consider anything else now.


----------



## wildebus (Jun 10, 2021)

Mtbcol said:


> Hi wildebus
> Was there supposed to be a link to your fridge, or a picture? And is it a compressor fridge? The boss (she who financed our van) is very interested. Could you send the dimensions and the where you live. pm is fine if you don't want to divulge this to all and sundry
> Colin.


Opps. there was indeed. https://amzn.to/3vcot7N

If you are really bored, you could read this 22 page thread about the fridge (that very model) and its consumption - https://motorhomebuilder.com/threads/ac-fridge-in-campervan-power-consumption-test.62416/
To cut a very long story short ...."Bought around October 2017 for new Conversion, worked ever since and only really turned off when country went into lockdown in March 2020.  Still running now in the campervan which went to a new owner at the end of last month".
And just to make 100% clear - the one for sale is identical to the one fitted, but is brand new.

I am in Eastern Scottish Borders basically half way between Newcastle and Edinburgh.


----------



## davep10000 (Jun 10, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I have a Vitrifrigo 60 litre 12V compressor fridge.
> 
> It is by far the best I have ever had, and believe me over the years I have had a lot! Extremely economical to run, you just have to make sure you keep it turned down so as not to freeze everything.
> 
> I wouldn't even consider anything else now.


Ditto, we have one of these (Dometic compressor I think) and it uses around 2.4 amps when running, and, depending on outside temperature, no more than 30% duty cycle.
So thats around 17 Ah per day, so very economical.


----------



## Mtbcol (Jun 10, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Opps. there was indeed. https://amzn.to/3vcot7N
> 
> If you are really bored, you could read this 22 page thread about the fridge (that very model) and its consumption - https://motorhomebuilder.com/threads/ac-fridge-in-campervan-power-consumption-test.62416/
> To cut a very long story short ...."Bought around October 2017 for new Conversion, worked ever since and only really turned off when country went into lockdown in March 2020.  Still running now in the campervan which went to a new owner at the end of last month".
> ...


Hi wildebus, thank you for the info.

Looks like buying your new spare will be a no go unfortunately as we live in Suffolk, and with the diesel it would cost more than buying one off Amazon etc. and getting it delivered if we were to collect. Pity, we love Scotland and it would be nice to meet you and would do us both a favour also.


----------



## wildebus (Jun 10, 2021)

Yup, it wouldn't make sense,  but it is an excellent fridge for the money and I know quite a few people who have subsequently bought them and are liking them 
What I had to add - and I expect would have to do this with just about any 240V domestic fridge - was to tape down the metal shelves and add an external lock (used a child lock) to stop the door opening when driving.  no domestic fridge is designed for going round corners


----------



## Mtbcol (Jun 11, 2021)

Thanks again wildebus. I think we'll be getting one in the extremely near future, and taping down the shelves etc. ready for the NC500 next year


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 11, 2021)

Do use a smart inverter if stepping up as they sleep on idle until a signal to work, my we table top works well and uses 1/4 of an amp, there is no cooling pipework behind it as the whole unit is sealed, dont ask how it works but it does it very well, all advice was taken from wildbus and a fantastic long test and posts on here.
I did tests also, bench test with two 90ah batts will run 2 days and battery down to 12.2v, then i connected a charger on a timmer to simulate my solar charge through the day, charger put out 6amps for 3 hrs which was about half my solar output throughout the day, worked a treat and batter did not lose much charge over a week, so in went the fridge and it was a very good choice by far.


----------



## Mtbcol (Jun 11, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Do use a smart inverter if stepping up as they sleep on idle until a signal to work, my we table top works well and uses 1/4 of an amp, there is no cooling pipework behind it as the whole unit is sealed, dont ask how it works but it does it very well, all advice was taken from wildbus and a fantastic long test and posts on here.
> I did tests also, bench test with two 90ah batts will run 2 days and battery down to 12.2v, then i connected a charger on a timmer to simulate my solar charge through the day, charger put out 6amps for 3 hrs which was about half my solar output throughout the day, worked a treat and batter did not lose much charge over a week, so in went the fridge and it was a very good choice by far.


Hi trevskoda 
I'll probably wire the inverter in as per Craster van kipper has, ie use the fridge thermometer to turn on the inverter when the fridge needs it......assuming I can figure out how to do it. I think a rekat was involved somewhere? I'll have to check his post again.


----------



## wildebus (Jun 11, 2021)

Mtbcol said:


> Hi trevskoda
> I'll probably wire the inverter in as per Craster van kipper has, ie use the fridge thermometer to turn on the inverter when the fridge needs it......assuming I can figure out how to do it. I think a rekat was involved somewhere? I'll have to check his post again.


I've seen that idea mooted in the past and thought it an interesting idea, but TBH it is not neccessary if you get a decent fridge and just overcomplicates things.  I wouldn't bother.  When the fridge needs cooling the compressor comes on, when it doesn't the compressor is off.  Simples.

You might need to be careful that you are using the right source to switch as well.   I don't know how a fridge thermostat works - if it goes on at one temp and off at another or is a straigh on/off at a certain temp.  This might matter as a Fridge itself doesn't switch on and off at the same temp.  The temp is allowed to rise before it comes back on again.
Below is a chart showing the Inventor fridge (the one in my link) cross-matched against how the inverter comes on when the fridge demands power



Fridge-Inverter by David, on Flickr
Green is inverter off, Red is inverter on.  The 0 and 2 is the temp of the Fridge in Celcius.


----------



## Mtbcol (Jun 11, 2021)

Yep, I'm more than happy to keep it simples! So far were defo going for the fridge in your post, but the smaller capacity version mainly due to space available in our van ( specs look the same as the one you posted ). So to start with and see how it goes, we will have: fridge, 1000 w cheapish inverter, 2x 100 ah batteries ( we already have one) and see how we go. As we only charge phones, small dvd player and led lights when off grid, we might get away with a couple of days before going for a drive to top up until we get our solar panel/s


----------



## Mtbcol (Jun 13, 2021)

Hello all.
I'm ready to flex the credit card and start buying for the fridge project now, starting with the inverter. So, anyone got any recommendations for a 1000watt eBay inverter for our yet to be sourced fridge?
Dont want anything that's going to burst into flames, but can't afford to flex the card to far in case it snaps!


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 13, 2021)

Mtbcol said:


> Hi trevskoda
> I'll probably wire the inverter in as per Craster van kipper has, ie use the fridge thermometer to turn on the inverter when the fridge needs it......assuming I can figure out how to do it. I think a rekat was involved somewhere? I'll have to check his post again.


Smart inverter does that for you.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 14, 2021)

Mtbcol said:


> Hello all.
> I'm ready to flex the credit card and start buying for the fridge project now, starting with the inverter. So, anyone got any recommendations for a 1000watt eBay inverter for our yet to be sourced fridge?
> Dont want anything that's going to burst into flames, but can't afford to flex the card to far in case it snaps!


PM wildebus.


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Jun 14, 2021)

In our T5 conversion we have a Dometic 3 way fridge which has an ice box and has been absolutely perfect as we only have one large battery which serves the engine starter and then the habitation part. While travelling it uses 12V from alternator, when on site it works through hook-up and while wild camping (or on sites with no EHU) it runs from the gas. It's endured -5 temps up to +36 in Italy and ice box still made ice cubes. Doesn't use much gas either.


----------



## linkshouse (Jun 15, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Opps. there was indeed. https://amzn.to/3vcot7N
> 
> If you are really bored, you could read this 22 page thread about the fridge (that very model) and its consumption - https://motorhomebuilder.com/threads/ac-fridge-in-campervan-power-consumption-test.62416/
> To cut a very long story short ...."Bought around October 2017 for new Conversion, worked ever since and only really turned off when country went into lockdown in March 2020.  Still running now in the campervan which went to a new owner at the end of last month".
> ...


I have an inverter powered fridge in my van but am thinking of going a bit bigger. I like the look of the 93l Inventor that you linked to. I’d be interested to know your experience with the chiller/freezer compartment, does it keep ice cream frozen?

Thanks

Phill


----------



## wildebus (Jun 15, 2021)

linkshouse said:


> I have an inverter powered fridge in my van but am thinking of going a bit bigger. I like the look of the 93l Inventor that you linked to. I’d be interested to know your experience with the chiller/freezer compartment, does it keep ice cream frozen?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Phill


That is maybe the weakest aspect of the fridge.  To be fair the makers don't promote it as a freezer compartment, just an 'ice box' and I found the temp in it rose and fell more than the fridge area (which was superb and stayed within a 2 degree range).
For Ice lollys/ice pops/ice cubes it is fine.  Ice Cream may go slightly soft (depends if you like Ben & Jerrys rock hard stuff or soft scoop I guess?).


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 15, 2021)

linkshouse said:


> I have an inverter powered fridge in my van but am thinking of going a bit bigger. I like the look of the 93l Inventor that you linked to. I’d be interested to know your experience with the chiller/freezer compartment, does it keep ice cream frozen?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Phill


I have the opposite problem, I don't want to waste fridge face on an ice box.


----------



## wildebus (Jun 15, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> I have the opposite problem, I don't want to waste fridge face on an ice box.


Quite a few Fridges now have a removable freezer compartment which can be handy as you can then use a unit as 100% fridge - or often 100% freezer often.
I would think where the section is not removable, removing the compartment door might make that section same as the fridge with the better airflow?


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 15, 2021)

AS long as my milk marg and cool fizzy drinks stay cool im happy, all other stuff can be bought fresh for the day.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 15, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> AS long as my milk marg and cool fizzy drinks stay cool im happy, all other stuff can be bought fresh for the day.


We like to go into the wilderness, and once parked stay there.  Just hope we can escape this island again one day.


----------



## linkshouse (Jun 15, 2021)

wildebus said:


> That is maybe the weakest aspect of the fridge.  To be fair the makers don't promote it as a freezer compartment, just an 'ice box' and I found the temp in it rose and fell more than the fridge area (which was superb and stayed within a 2 degree range).
> For Ice lollys/ice pops/ice cubes it is fine.  Ice Cream may go slightly soft (depends if you like Ben & Jerrys rock hard stuff or soft scoop I guess?).


That sounds okay for us. We don‘t want to keep frozen food in it but it would be handy be able to buy say a 6 pack of Magnum ice creams and not have to eat them all at once. But then again


----------



## wildebus (Jun 15, 2021)

linkshouse said:


> That sounds okay for us. We don‘t want to keep frozen food in it but it would be handy be able to buy say a 6 pack of Magnum ice creams and not have to eat them all at once. But then again


I think it would be fine for that.   I used it for ice cube bags and ice lollys mostly but definately had ice cream in there.
If you are thinking of getting one and heading down south to the Scottish Lowlands, got one here at a bargain price


----------



## linkshouse (Jun 15, 2021)

wildebus said:


> I think it would be fine for that.   I used it for ice cube bags and ice lollys mostly but definately had ice cream in there.
> If you are thinking of getting one and heading down south to the Scottish Lowlands, got one here at a bargain price


Thank you, I would love to but we rarely get that far South.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 15, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> We like to go into the wilderness, and once parked stay there.  Just hope we can escape this island again one day.


Baked beans/ravioli/tined rice dont require a fridge.


----------

